# Wieviel leistung braucht ein nas server?



## [-SONIC-] (5. April 2013)

Hallo hab da mal ne frage.
Wieviel leistung braucht eigentlich so ein nas server? Der sollte eigentlich einfach nur als zentrales speicher arbeiten und wo man quasi musik usw. Von jedem geraet abspielen kann.
Reicht da so ein thin client? Oder muss es schon daul core cpus sein.
Also quasi ich bin im hotel, log mich auf mein nas und habe zugriff auf musik, filme, dokumente usw.

Oder z.b an mein pc nur ne ssd drinnen haben als betriebsystem und alles andere auf den nas.

Danke fuer die tipps


----------



## DumBaz (5. April 2013)

Hey Sonic

Ich habe dir mal ein paar NAS-Geräte bei GH rausgesucht.
Der Max-Verbrauch ist auf 40 Watt eingestellt.

Dort findest du Geräte mit Single/Dual-Core und mit 1-2 HDD/SDD Plätzen.

Wieviel ein NAS verbraucht hängt aber auch davon ab für was es ausgelegt ist.

In deinem Fall würde ich einen Dual-Core wählen. Der hat mehr Reserven wenn es mal Heis her geht.

Ich hoffe die Infos helfen dir.

MfG
DumBaz


----------



## Stockmann (5. April 2013)

Liegt am an deinem finanzellen rahmen.
Ich würde nicht auf ein fertiges NAS zurück greifen sondern lieber eins selber zusammen stellen.

Intel Atom Board oder von Amd ein vergleichbares Board.
Dazu Gehäuse nach Wahl und ein sehr effizentes Netzteil.
Betriebssystem nach persönlichen vorlieben auswählen.
Preislich sollte das kein unterschied machen, wenn du nicht sogar günstiger dabei wegkommst.

Akutelle Intel Onboard Cpu Boards haben eine Max. Leistungsaufnahme von unter 10 Watt, Amd von unter 20 Watt.
Pro Festplatte kann man 5 Watt rechnen im Betrieb.
Dazu kommt noch die verlustleistung vom Netzteil welche in Wärme umgewandelt wird.

Bedenke, die meisten NAS haben zwar 1gbit Netzwerk anschluss können diese aber mangels Cpu leistung nicht voll ausschöpfen.
Die Intel Atom bzw. akutelle Celeron Serie(ablöser bei den Onboard Cpu's anscheinend) oder die Amd Cpu's haben genug leistung um das Netzwerk voll auszuschöpfen.
Einen selbst zusammengestellen kann man zudem auch im bedarfsfall über PCI-E Steckkarten erweitern um mehr anschlüsse zu bekommen oder eine Leistungsfähigare Netzwerkkarte einbauen welche Full-Duplex fähig ist.


----------



## Kubiac (5. April 2013)

Ich habe eine NAS von Qnap mit ARM Prozzi. 1,2 Ghz, 256 MB RAM Gigabit-Lan, E-SAtA usw.
Diese ist flott genug um einen oder zwei Clients gleichzeitig zu bedienen. das Ding Verbraucht max. 8 Watt.
VPN, Web-Server und sonstige wichtigen Services sind verfügbar und umfangreich einstellbar.


----------



## Icedaft (5. April 2013)

2 x Western Digital Red 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD20EFRX)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW)
1 x G.Skill DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT)
1 x ASUS C60M1-I, A50M (PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBIL0-G0EAY0DZ)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B)
1 x Lian Li PC-Q08B schwarz, Mini-DTX/Mini-ITX
1 x Enermax Triathlor 300W ATX 2.3 (ETL300AWT)
1 x Microsoft: Windows Home Server 2011 64Bit SB/OEM (deutsch) (PC) (CCQ-00130)

558,72€


----------



## xDave78 (5. April 2013)

Für das was Du machen willst reicht ein einfaches NAS. Ich kann Dir wirklich von Handling, Interface und Performance ein NAS von Synology empfehlen. Ich habe selbst seit einigen Monaten ein ds110+ im Gebrauch um meine Dateien im gesamten Haus per LAN verfügbar zu machen und es ist ein tolles Gerät. Mit meiner nagelneuen VDSL Leitung wäre es sicher auch mgl. übers Internet zu streamen. So eine kleine Disk Station kostet so 100-150€, dazu noch eine HDD dann bist Du bei ca 150-200€ was durchaus okay ist und mMn vollkommen als Datenbereitstellung ausreicht. Da Du darauf keinen Teamspeak oder Gamneserver laufen lassen willst wäre ein grösseres Gerät ein Stromfresser ohne Mehrwert. Der Verbrauch meiner Diskstation liegt irgendwie 21Watt...wenn sie am arbeiten ist, sonst noch weniger.

Das SynOS ist ziemlich flott und bietet ne ganze Menge fertiger, ganz einfach zu installierender Pakete um zusätzliche Funktionen bereitzustellen, darunter auch CMS für Webseiten, Photostation mit dem man nicht nur nen Foto Ordner auf dem NAS hat sondern ne Art Album, Antivirensoftware, Software um Sendungen aufzuzeichnen uvm. Es lässt sich am Browser bedienen wie ..tja..wie ein OS..wie Windows oder so. Also auch fast genauso flott. Nicht wie bei so mancher Gerätesoftware von Routern etc wo man imme ewig braucht für alles.
Die 800MhZ CPU hab ich erst einmal voll ausgelastet gesehen, das war als ich einige GB Fotos auf die Station geladen habe und das Teil dann 1 Tag  lang Thumbnails daraus aufbauen musste.

Also wie Du siehst bin ich recht begeistert.


----------



## Falk (5. April 2013)

Als NAS geeignet/beliebt ist auch der HP Proliant N36/N40L/N54L (unterscheiden sich eigentlich nur durch die Taktung). Das teuerste sind derzeit schlicht die Festplatten, bei 4x 2 TB ist man schnell über 400€ nur für HDDs los. Ich habe für ein NAS auf Basis des N40L in meinem Blog eine Einkaufsliste zusammengestellt, an der man sich orientieren kann, das ist aber nur eine Empfehlung.


----------



## Timsu (6. April 2013)

Was willst du denn für ein Betriebssystem nutzen und was für Datenraten erreiche?
Je nachdem kann die erforderliche Hardware stark variieren.


----------



## Stryke7 (6. April 2013)

Also von diesen Miniatur-CPUs würde ich im Selbstbau abraten.  Ich selbst habe in meinem NAS (mit FreeNAS 8) meinen alten AMD 64 X2 mit 2x 2,8Ghz drin,  und der wird bei fast komplett ausgenutzt.   Wir reden hier natürlich vom Betrieb im Gigabit-LAN, bei dem die Übertragung durch die Schreibgeschwindigkeit meiner NAS-Festplatten limitiert wird.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. April 2013)

Also ich betreibe selber einen File/DLNA/TS3/VPN/Backup/Download Server auf Basis eines ZOTAC NM10-DTX WiFi NM10-F-E. Darauf ist ein Atom D525 verbaut und der hat locker genug Dampf für alle Aufgaben gleichzeitig. Full HD3D BD Streaming 0 Problem. Datenraten liegen bei etwa 50 mb/s. Das wird aber bald noch in die Höhe gehen, da das schlechte Onboard LAN der limitierende Faktor ist. Ein Intel Server NIC ist schon in Planung.

Das Gesamtsystem braucht mit z.Z. 1 HDD 29-33W idle und 38-40W Vollast.


€dit: Bei 50mb/s Server -> PC liegt die CPU Auslastung bei etwa 40%. Davon entfallen etwa 8% auf den VNC Server (Remote Desktop) über den ich grad zugreife.


----------



## Stryke7 (6. April 2013)

Wieviele Wochen brauchst du  denn, um mit 50mb/s Backups zu machen ? 

Ansonsten geht das natürlich, aber wenn man wirklich mal ein paar Terabytes synchronisieren will, muss doch was schnelleres her.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. April 2013)

Also Terabytes brauche ich zum Glück noch nicht Backupen, da ich die Sachen mit viel Speicherplatz auf DvD permanent  gesichert habe. Zumal bis jetzt nur 1x 1TB drin ist, was aber bald ausgebaut wird.  Das wird zusammen mit der Netzwerkkarte erledigt. Außerdem läuft das Backup im Hintergrund und ich sitze nicht vor dem Ladebalken und warte.


----------



## Stryke7 (6. April 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Also Terabytes brauche ich zum Glück noch nicht Backupen, da ich die Sachen mit viel Speicherplatz auf DvD permanent  gesichert habe. Zumal bis jetzt nur 1x 1TB drin ist, was aber bald ausgebaut wird.  Das wird zusammen mit der Netzwerkkarte erledigt. Außerdem läuft das Backup im Hintergrund und ich sitze nicht vor dem Ladebalken und warte.


 
Trotzdem   Ich hab zZ auch nur 1TB drin, da eh nur die wichtigeren Sachen gesichert werden.  Diesen Terabyte kann ich dafür in unter drei Stunden neu machen.   Schnell mal einen Film (1080p) rüberschieben geht meist in 2-3 Minuten.   Das ist schon komfortabel.

Wenn man Zeit hat und es nachts/ im Hitnergrund macht gehts natürlich auch mit langsameren Verbindungen.  Der Vorteil ist natürlich, dass man viieeel sparsamer sein kann als ich mit dem alten AMD Dualcore   Auf dem hab ich bis letztes Jahr gezockt


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (7. April 2013)

ich richte gerade meine Synology 413j ein, mit 2x 3TB Seagate Platten und 2x 3Tb Western Digital Red im RAID 10, läuft ganz flott, die Benutzeroberfläche ist ein Traum! Kein Vergleich zu meiner Buffalo Linkstation Duo!

ich habe auch mit dem HP ProLiant geliebäugelt, da es hierbei aber desöfteren Schwierigkeiten mit WoL und anderen Sachen gibt, man sich noch ein BS zulegen muss und dort die Leistungsaufnahme auch höher ist habe ich mich für die Synology entschieden, zwar etwas teurer (Kommt drauf an welches BS man nutzen will), aber dafür ziemlich stressfrei


----------



## Stryke7 (7. April 2013)

Sieht gut aus, das 413j.   Ich frage mich nur immer, wie die mit so wenig RAM auskommen?!  FreeNAS braucht ungefähr 4GB +1GB je TB  Platten-Speicher ...   Die verwendet es hauptsächlich zum Buffern,  aber trotzdem macht es mit weniger RAM echt keinen Spaß.


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (7. April 2013)

die Linkstation Duo hat nur 256 MB, damit kann ich 2 streamingclienten mit 1080p streams gleichzeitig befeuern.

die DS hat 512, sollte also dafür auch dicke reichen!

ich sage mal eine NAS, bzw ein Streamingclient benötigt nicht unbedingt viel Arbeitsspeicher... wen da aber noch richtig große und komplexe Betriebssysteme laufen, dann sieht die Sache schon anders aus...
gleiches gilt auch beim Stromverbrauch - bessere Betriebssysteme - bessere Hardware - Mehr Watt 

einen N40L würde ich auch nicht mit unter 6Gb befeuern wollen...


----------



## Timsu (7. April 2013)

ZFS braucht generell viel RAM, wobei man sagen muss, dass BSD nicht so gut optimiert ist wie Solaris.
Würdest du (Stryke7) anstatt FreeNAS z.b. Debian nutzen würdest du auch mit 512MB RAM locker hinkommen, dafür würden dir halt die ZFS typischen Features fehlen.

Ihr könnt ja parallel mal in diesen Thread reinschauen, besonders die letzten Seiten, dort wurde schon vieles besprochen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k.../267553-plane-nas-system-benoetige-hilfe.html


----------



## Stryke7 (7. April 2013)

Oder ein älteres FreeNAS nutzen:
FreeNAS 8 - Storage For Open Source - Version Comparison


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (7. April 2013)

klar, wenn damit auch alles läuft und as auch noch ressourcenschonend - why not!? 

wenn die installation und bedienung auch noch spitze wären, dann wäre das echt ne option!
^^kann ich leider nicht beurtelen


----------



## Timsu (7. April 2013)

So ein uraltes ZFS würde ich nicht mehr nehmen.
Schau mal in den verlinkten Thread dort habe ich dazu was geschrieben (letzte Seite)


----------



## [-SONIC-] (24. April 2013)

Hallo nochmals.

Um es zu verstehen, wieso benötigt ein NAS Server soviel Leistung? Also ein Dual Core usw.

Verstehe ich das jetzt richtig, wenn ich z.B ein NAS Server habe, worüber ich auf mein TV z.B eine AVI Datei abspielen will, die aber mein TV nicht selbst unterstützt, dann tut quasi der Nas Server das ganze encodieren oder decodieren oder wie mann das nennt, und da braucht der seine Leistung eben. OK. 

Was ist jetzt aber, wenn ich z.B eine PS 3 im Einsatz habe, die schon z.B von Hause aus AVI Datein abspielen kann oder MP3 Datein, da würde mir ein normales File Server reichen oder nicht? Da würden ja leistungsmässig einen Alix 3d3 Server aussreichen oder nicht?


----------



## Stryke7 (24. April 2013)

Hallo Sonic, 

wo genau die ganze CPU-Leistung da hingeht kann ich dir gerade auch nicht sagen ...

Beim RAM weiß ichs besser:  Der wird komplett genutzt, um die Übertragung zu buffern.


----------



## [-SONIC-] (24. April 2013)

Aber nur wenn ich streame oder auch wenns nur ein reines file server ist.

Habe ein igel h700c hier rumstehen: https://www.igel.com/fileadmin/user...iles/Manuals/H700C_IGEL_Manual_27-10-2010.pdf

Würde der aussreichen?

Hätte als Festplatte möglichkeiten z.B EXT HDD, allerdings nur USB 2.0 

Oder soweit ich weiß ist da auch eine Mini PCI Steckplatz und die dann auf USB 3.0 zu machen oder auf SATA. Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Stryke7 (24. April 2013)

Klar, gerade beim Fileserver kann man ja viel Datendurchsatz haben.  Wenn du bspw. darauf Backups machst, ist das nicht schlecht. 

Mir wäre der zu klein ...  keine Ahnung was der taugt.


----------

